

Klout acquired by Lithium - dnyanesh
http://blog.klout.com/2014/03/klout-joins-lithium/

======
Jimega36
Surprised the exit happens at the relatively low price of $200M [1]. Klout had
about 500 million users from what I understand. While monetisation might have
been tough with deals, Klout got so much data. So much talk of 'big data' but
it does not seem to be worth so much... or was there some founder fatigue at
play here after almost 6 years of existence?

[1]
[http://www.crunchbase.com/company/klout](http://www.crunchbase.com/company/klout)

